# 98 Frontier rear differential fluid



## My98Front (Dec 31, 2006)

I have a 98 Frontier that I bought second hand and the rear differential seems to be in positive traction when trying to turn, there is somewhat of a jump in the rear only when turning. The guy I bought it from says he changed the rear differential fluid right before he sold it to me but forgot to put the additive in, is an additive required. I didn't read anything about an additive in the user manual only says API GL-5*1 for final drive.

1998 Frontier 4x4
Manual transmission
Any input appreciated.

My98Front


----------



## Two Bills (Jan 15, 2007)

You need a gear oil rated for a posi rear. GL-5 s/b good.
I'd add some slip lock, or other posi additive. See if that helps.


----------



## My98Front (Dec 31, 2006)

changed out the rear diff fluid and added some posi loc additive. Only drove it a few miles but when turning I do not feel the pushing of both tires any more. Good deal on to next broken item. Also changed out the shocks, put some Pro Comp ES3000s, a little stiff but the factory ones were completely gone. Tomorrow going to look at speedometer problem.

My98Front


----------



## Two Bills (Jan 15, 2007)

Good deal. One thing at a time. The list never goes away.


----------



## My98Front (Dec 31, 2006)

what about the front drive does it need the posi lock added to it as well ???
the owners manual does not say anything about it.
Thanks
My98Front


----------



## Two Bills (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm a 2wd guy. Don't know if the front is posi or not. S/b a 4 wheeler along soon. Any tags on the pumpkin?


----------



## suckitupsally (Sep 21, 2017)

Good luck with speedometer, been dealing with that one forever


----------

